# Kindle Fire Step By Step How To Remove Items From Carousel



## ps32412

* Kindle Fire: Step By Step How To Remove Items From Carousel*

ps32412 You can't block apps from being displayed over and over in the carousel but you can remove them one by one until the next load. Epic failure...
So end up adding the ones you use to the favorites







 
Hope there is a DEV out there who can mod that... an option to load on Carousel Pics would be nice too lol.

Carousel is one of the very best way used in Kindle Fire to display items for quick access. If you want to remove an item for any privacy reason from Carousel just follow the simple steps. This is also useful if you want to reduce cluttering.
* Step By Step How To Remove Items From Carousel*

*Step 1:* Go to your Kindle Fire's home screen.


*Step 2:* Press the desired item you want to remove from Carousel until the Carousel remove options appears. (In this picture, we are using Android Market website)



*Step3:* Select Remove from Carousel.


_(credit tech-recipes for pictures)_
That's it, the item will be removed.


----------



## anguish

I have to agree... Epic fail not keeping it from permanently showing up.


----------

